# [Q]LOOKING FOR A SUPER DUPER CHEAP 4G PHONE OFF CONTRACT



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I'M LOOKING FOR A SUPER DUPER CHEAP 4G PHONE OFF CONTRACT, FOR VERIZON
I've looked at swaapa, craigslist amazon and ebay.. Everything is SOO EXPENSIVE, Yes i'm supercheap but man i'd like another phone...


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

What price range is "supercheap?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Around 20 - 50


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I very much doubt you will be able to find one for that price in working condition. You might be able to get the Pantech Breakout if you are extremely lucky, but other than that you are going to have to spend at least $100


----------



## WillEat4F00d (Jan 20, 2012)

Lol for 20-50, does it have to work?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

If you're looking for one that cheap. Then wait about 2 to 4 years and the first Gen 4g phones might make it down that low.

Only phone I have seen that was $50 is the first moto Droid. Lol

You sound like my old supervisor I had. Guy was so cheap that he would bring a slice of cheese with him if going to McDonald. Lmao

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

Unless that phone has been beat to hell there is no way that you will be able to find a decent phone for that much. Try and save up some money then maybe look for something in the $100 range.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to Android General.


----------



## cordell507 (Jan 21, 2012)

BHahahahAHaA this made my night, lol just kidding, the cheapest you will probably find is the pantech breakout as the g00s3y said but yea 20-50 won't buy you anything but one of those cheap chinese knock-off phones.


----------

